# Oil for shiny coat?



## hattie2525 (25 May 2011)

I have a 22yo who is still in full time work (but not jumping) and is out showing/ dressage comps every other weekend. This yea his coat seems be be really dull, he is palamino and in the summer he usually gleams. I know we had a rough winter and coats suffered and horses get less shiny as they get older but was thinking of adding some oil to his diet to see if that helps. I know oil has a high calorie (energy) level so want a low calorie fairly cheap oil. Not too keen on feeding him cod liver as he is a horse and isnt designed to eat animal produce! but could be talked round if someone gives me a good enough reason why I should! He is fed a scoop Alfa A, Scoop Hifi lite, 1/2 scoop of A&P quiet mix and vits and mins twice a day at the moment. Living out 27/7 naked at the moment!
Thank-you kind people of cyber space!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (25 May 2011)

all oils are high calorie! for a shiny coat you could add a mug of veg/corn/soya oil from the supermarket to his current feed.(cheapest option) if he gets too fat just reduce some of his bucket food. equi jewel is very good. linseed oil is very good, copra meal is also very good(all have horse related prices) but all will/can add condition as well as shine. if his coat is a little dull a good shampoo, and rinse, then rinse again with a bucket of cold water and brown vinegar. for extra shine a rainsheet at night will flatten and polish the coat. Soon a shiny pony to be..... oh and lots of rubbering and brushing!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 May 2011)

I use good old tesco vege oil,  also flaxeed oil 


 flaxeed is for my mare with myopathy


----------



## K27 (26 May 2011)

For coat shine you would only need a table spoon of oil- then it also won't be so fattening!- mine get a table spoon of Linseed oil and it makes their coats really shiny! Linseed is also meant to be good for their digestion, feet and joints too.

Soya oil is a cheaper alternative.

Also agree with ofcourseyoucan-lots of brushing and polishing with a tea towel is makes for a shiny coat too!


----------



## Tnavas (26 May 2011)

Fresh ground Linseed - 1 cup per day for a horse, proportionally less for a pony.

I buy the seeds whole and grind them daily in a small coffee grinder.

Only frehly ground Linseed is good for joints - it goes off really fast.

This amount id not fattening just good for the coat.

feeding freshly ground also prevents your horse getting all the 'hidden extras' that are involved with the proccessing for oil.


----------



## xxRachelxx (26 May 2011)

Linseed oil is def the best IMO


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 May 2011)

Linseed oil is wonderful. Mine have been getting a dessert spoon and their coats are the best I've ever seen them.
As K27 says, also good for feet, joints and guts.


----------



## wench (26 May 2011)

Outshine?


----------



## sonjafoers (26 May 2011)

I agree with Wench, Baileys Outshine absolutely brill. Comes with all the bits & pieces that are needed to balance the problems that come with feeding oil.

It seems expensive per bag but half a mug a day will add gleam so it lasts ages.


----------



## soulfull (26 May 2011)

i would feed codlivine  vit supp   made a massive difference to my lads coat  and give him all the vits he needs


----------



## GingerCat (26 May 2011)

Linseed/Flaxseed oil is the same thing and fab for encouraging healthy skin and shiny coats


----------



## JULIET PIZIUK (14 April 2021)

If you want an instant show shine , I have discovered that rubbing my horse down with a pure silk scarf works wonders,  it actually smooths  the hair cuticle to give the horse's  coat a nice sheen.


----------



## paddi22 (14 April 2021)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			I use good old tesco vege oil,  also flaxeed oil


flaxeed is for my mare with myopathy
		
Click to expand...

100% this. Tesco do 3 litres of their vegetable oil which is rapeseed for about really cheap. it has given me the cheapest best result out of any oil.


----------

